# Hospital tank quick set up procedure



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

I have one 40G tank running one Eheim 2217 canister. I'm not keen on having an unsightly second filter running in the tank just in case I need it for a 2nd tank. Is there any kind of filter media that I can keep in the canister which I can then pull out into the HT if I ever need to? I was thinking some kind of sponge filter. Or is it a stupid idea?

Also, how long would a sponge filter take to grow the necessary BB by running along side my canister in the main tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a fine idea, but the sponge filter is even more unsightly than an extra canister or HOB, don't you think? A lot bigger object in the tank. I like to allow two weeks.

You could also just use some of the media from your canister in the hospital tank filter.


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking sponge filter because of the $$$. A 2nd canister is definitely less unsightly, HOB I don't think are an option because of noise (or am I wrong about the noise?). Maybe I could get an el-cheapo canister instead, or even find a used Eheim...

If I took out a handful of the Ehfisubstrat and put it in the 2nd canister, would that handle a bioload of 1 or 2 fish small Mbuna (e.g. Saulosi) in the HT? I'd still prefer not to run 2 in parallel if I could avoid it.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

A recommendation I was told today is that you could run a powerhead on both tanks, with a prefilter on your main tank. Then, when you need the hospital tank, just move the filter over to the hospital tank powerhead.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

To play off of DJRansome, if you use bio media in your canister (I'm sure you do) you could always add some more to another tray and just transfer that to a HOB filter (under a sponge or some other mechanical media) when you set up a hospital tank and then transfer it back when you break it down. This will allow you to always have a cycled hospital and it won't hurt your current set up at all


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say a sponge filter is way noisier than an HOB. They run on air and you have a large volume of bubbles rising and popping on the surface continuously.

If you keep the tank full, HOB's are surprisingly quiet. The sponge, media or cartridge from a HOB is likely small enough that you can conceal it in the established tank somewhere for use as required when a hospital is needed.

A used canister is a great idea. I'd do a whole basket from your established canister...usually there are 3 baskets and one can be spared.


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies.

It seems I will have to use this procedure sooner than I would like. As I mentioned in this thread I suspect a few of my fish have Aeromonas infections. Today I noticed one of the little guys has several nasty looking ulcers under his mouth, I can't believe I didn't see it earlier...

I am thinking of treating the whole tank fish using Myxazin (Malachite Green 0.17% w/v, Formaldehyde 0.24% w/v, Acriflavine 0.11% w/v) but I don't want to do it in the display tank because it supposedly stains.

Will I be OK moving the fish + canister + heater into the HT for 5 days of treatment and then moving them all back? Will the BB in the rocks/substrate be alright, even with no heat, or should I get a 2nd heater (and maybe airstone) to leave in the main tank?


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

You don't want the show tank's water to remain stagnant, so you'll need some type of circulation in it. If it's winter, you probably need to regulate the temp. You might be able to get away with a hospital tank with no filter and do daily water changes. You want to make sure whatever medication you use won't kill your bacteria or if you need to remove the activated carbon from your filter.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd probably look for another med that does not stain the main tank and leave the fish in. Not sure what is effective on septicemia.


----------

